# Trouble with coconut



## Cat-a-Tonic (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone else have a problem with coconut?  I can't seem to do it in any form.  I tried coconut oil supplements for a short time, but they caused a lot of pain and I stopped them pretty quickly.  And yesterday evening, I tried eating this "cookie" (it barely qualified as an actual cookie, hence the quotes) that was made with stuff like sunflower oil, carob chips, and coconut flour.  I only had one small cookie but I spent the entire morning today being nauseous and running to the bathroom, and I'm only feeling marginally better now.  Coconut was always one of my favorite foods until IBD came along, now I can't seem to do it at all or I pay a high price.  And yes, I'm in remission but coconut still affects me that badly!  My other trigger foods don't affect me in remission the way that coconut does, it's special somehow.  Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## Beach (May 25, 2012)

I think stomach upset from coconut oil is common, even for normal bowled people.  The Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCTs) found in coconut oil are absorbed quicker than typical longer chain fats.  For some reason that can cause nausea and upset stomachs for many.  

In someways it is somewhat ironic in that MCTs are found naturally in breast milk, and are fed to premature babies that have underdeveloped digestive tracts.  MCTs are  easier for prematures to absorb - at least this is what I was told, making it a good source of energy.  

Thankfully I don't have a problem with eating some coconut oil with foods.  I just had a nice turkey lunch where I mixed in some coconut oil.  Tasted surprisingly good.  The stomach is holding up.    

Can't say the same about coconut meal/ flour.  I don't care for the taste of it.


----------



## DustyKat (May 25, 2012)

That's me for sure Beach! I have a normal bowel and I love coconut. Although I can tolerate it in small doses if I overdo it...bleh...I am now eyeing one off that I bought last week! :ybiggrin: 

Dusty.


----------



## Beach (May 26, 2012)

It really is a surprise to me at how coconut oil can cause stomach problems for others.  I have an IBD and I'm able to eat a good amount of the oil with out issues!  It shouldn't be that way one would think.      

Recently there has been a video making its way around the internet of a doctor giving coconut oil to her husband with Alzheimer's disease.  From that, the husband showed improvement with his mental abilities.  He was able to draw a clock better, and in general was able to hold small chat conversations, where as before that wasn't possible.  

I passed the video onto family members.  Alzheimer's disease is a worry in my family.  As a result my parents picked up a BIG bottle of coconut oil.  The folks enjoy drinking protein drinks in the morning, and so they decided to add a tablespoon of coconut oil to the blender to mix with their drink.  They enjoyed the taste.  No problem there.  As a result of drinking coconut oil though, for the rest of the day they had stomach cramping and the runs.  As i joked, it was see how it feels like being me, Beach, for the day.  

In the end everything worked out.  By the next day the stomach problems where gone.  And I received a BIG bottle of coconut oil slightly used for free!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (May 26, 2012)

Back when I was a "normal-boweled" person I could eat coconut till the cows came home, it never bothered me in the least.  I could have it fresh or shredded or however I wanted.  So it's upsetting that it's the complete opposite now and I can't even have a baked good with a little bit of coconut by-product in it.  At least I'm not alone, thanks Dusty and Beach's parents.


----------



## kllyeve (May 26, 2012)

Yep coconut is a big no - no for me since I started trying to follow the fodmap diet.  I am finding more and more things that I thought I was ok with, I am actually not ok with.  The Remicade has toned down enough of the issues that I can actually tell if a food is an issue.


----------



## David (May 26, 2012)

I have to stay away from coconut.  My wife makes sure to remind me about that as she eats her delicious coconut spread and toast quite often.


----------



## Beach (May 26, 2012)

I believe Tom Hanks can be added to the no coconut eating list.  Recall his character's mention in the movie Castaway that coconut was a natural laxative.  I believe it took 5 years before he was rescued!  With coconut induced IBD, no wonder he was so thin.  

Well, I suppose so much for wanting to be stranded on a deserted paradise island with lots of coconut trees.


----------



## maria (May 27, 2012)

Ohh yess!! Coconut is a big no-no for me.


----------



## Irene3 (May 27, 2012)

I can have desecrated coconut, but coconut milk, the last time I had it in laksa, I had a lot more D. But I thought coconut was great for bowels, and wanted to try in a red curry... Havnt yet. And coconut butter and oil is supposed to be great for bacterial overgrowth, but I really don't like it.


----------



## wolfem (May 27, 2012)

OK.  I used to be able to handle the coconut water and oil but not anymore.  Can't tolerate it.  Realized it was making my digestive problems a little worse :/


----------



## sid (May 29, 2012)

coconut water gioves you acidity......especialy if you are having it in empty stomach. try do have it with a little black salt...that too in half full stomach..that will help in cooling your tummy.


----------



## wolfem (Jun 2, 2012)

I was told to drink coconut water because of the potassium... I think it aggravated everything without me knowing it :/  Now I find I'm allergic because I'm starting to get sores in my mouth after ingesting it.

Coconut oil+Kale drink with spinach helps to combat the intolerance--for me anyway 

Like the black salt advice


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jun 3, 2012)

I tried coconut water because it's supposed to be "natures Gatorade" but it's hurts my stomach. Had some earlier today and seem ok so far.


----------



## optimusmog (Jun 4, 2012)

I can tolerate coconut in all its glorious forms but I know more than a few people who can't, all folks with normal bowels.

I have also learned the hard way that coconut water is NOT a good "chaser" for MoviPrep, just in case anyone was wondering. Worst flavor combination EVER.


----------



## ronroush7 (Jun 27, 2016)

I personally enjoy coconut water.


----------



## Tommy21bn (Jul 1, 2016)

Has anyone tried electrolyte tablets as a replacement for coconut water/isotonic drinks?


----------



## Keno132 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yep. Even when I tried coconut water. Couldnt do it.


----------

